# Whine



## FOREXPOSURE (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Im new to the forum.:blushing:

Would like to hear everybody`s view on my picture.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good concept, But: First, I would shoot with a small aperture.. Prob. an f22 or smaller. 
I would focus more on the emblem and allow the background to focus in as a result of the small aperture. 

I would change the direction of the light a bit to emphasize the emblem and the label. 

using a slightly brighter image to get the entire label lit up. (use a soft light pointed directly at the label.) then another soft light pointed up and away to emphasize the emblem. 

For grins and giggles, I would also put a small soft light well behind the bottle to enhance the red of the wine.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 28, 2009)

It kind of depends on what you were hoping the viewer to focus on? If you wanted the viewer to focus on the emblem, you missed. If it was the label, you missed again. If you simply wanted to give a different view of a bottle, the above advice is pretty good.


----------



## ocular (Jul 31, 2009)

Spent a couple minutes expressing what would look better in my opinion. Check the link for my edit.




http://img362.imageshack.us/i/blahj.jpg/


----------



## FOREXPOSURE (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response and tips, to be honest I didn`t like the edit to much but thanks for showing it!

The golden lable gives it a bit of mystique in my opinion.


----------



## Park (Aug 2, 2009)

I would light the wine in the bottle from either below or behind to make it glow. It needs a touch more color IMO.


----------

